# Chữa bí tiểu bằng 10 bài thuốc này



## Tuyết 8291 (23/10/19)

_Đông y gọi bí tiểu tiện là lung bế, có rất nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến lung bế có thể là do thấp nhiệt, do huyết lâm, thạch lâm, hoặc do các cơ quan bộ phận chèn ép làm cho niệu đạo bị bế tắc . Do đó, cần có các phương thuốc tạo điều kiện cho thanh nhiệt lợi thấp, thông tiểu, chống viêm, bài thạch… _




Thường ngày những bài thuốc Đông y chữa chứng bí tiểu khi cơ thể bị nhiệt, chức năng thận yếu hoặc hỗ trợ điều trị khi mắc những bệnh nhiễm khuẩn, viêm đường tiết niệu, những bệnh về thận có triệu chứng bí tiểu: khi mắc bệnh có thể áp dụng một trong những bài thuốc đơn giản sau:

*Bài 1:* Lấy củ sắn dây cạo sạch vỏ, thái ra từng miếng phơi khô, đem sấy cho giòn. Sau đó giã nhỏ, đem rây thật mịn và hòa với đường uống. Dùng trong 10 ngày.

*Bài 2: *Bầu đất 30g, râu ngô 20g, mã đề 20g Tất cả cho vào ấm đổ 550ml nước, sắc còn 250ml, chia 2 lần uống trong ngày, dùng 10 ngày.

*Bài 3:* Búp tre, rau má, mỗi thứ 20g, để tươi, rửa sạch, giã nát với vài hạt muối, thêm nước gạn uống ngày hai lần. Uống một tuần.

*Bài 4:* Hoa súng 15g, râu ngô 15g, rễ cỏ tranh 10g, rau má 10g, rau diếp cá 10g. Tất cả cho vào ấm đổ 550ml nước, sắc còn 250ml, chia hai lần uống trong ngày, tiêu dùng 10 ngày.

*Bài 5:* Kim anh tử 1,5kg, đường trắng vừa đủ tiêu dùng. Cách chế biến: Kim anh tử rửa sạch, nấu thành cao, cho thêm đường trắng, trộn đều, chữa chứng đái dắt ở trẻ thơ. Mỗi lần uống một thìa canh, ngày hai lần.

*Bài 6:* Lá bìm bìm, lá mảnh cộng, sử dụng tươi, lượng bằng nhau 50g. Tất cả cho vào ấm đổ 550ml nước, sắc còn 250ml, chia 2 lần uống trong ngày, 10 ngày là một liệu trình.

*Bài 7:* Rễ cỏ tranh, râu ngô, bông mã đề, củ sả, đậu đen, lượng bằng nhau, tất cả rửa sạch, phơi khô, cho vào ấm đổ 550ml nước, sắc còn 250ml, chia hai lần uống trong ngày, dùng trong một tuần

*Bài 8: *bồ công anh, mã đề, rau má, râu ngô, cam thảo dây, mía dò, rễ cỏ tranh, lượng bằng nhau, sắc uống ngày 2 - 3 lần. Tất cả rửa sạch, cho vào ấm đổ 750ml nước, sắc còn 250ml, chia hai lần uống trong ngày, sử dụng trong một tuần.

*Bài 9:* Lấy 20 cái kê nội kim (mề gà) lột lấy lớp da vàng trong mề gà, rang cho cháy và tán thành bột mịn, chia làm 4 lần để uống. Mỗi ngày uống vài lần cùng nước sôi để nguội. Tuy nhiên cần ăn thêm các loại hoa quả như chanh, cam hoặc đậu xanh nấu, trứng gà tươi. Kiêng ăn những loại cay nóng như ớt, hạt tiêu...

*Bài 10: *Lấy một miếng bí xanh bằng cái bát con, gọt bỏ vỏ ngoài, giã vắt lấy nước và hòa thêm chút muối để uống, hoặc gọt vỏ ăn sống, hoặc luộc bí xanh ăn và uống cả nước. Sử dụng trong 10 ngày.


----------

